# A2 ASC Payment Indicator



## jjensen88 (Mar 19, 2014)

We have multiple codes (example: 38542) that the insurance is denying for invalid place of service but we are billing as outpatient. The codes have an A2 ASC payment indicator that we are confused on. We can?t get a straight answer. 
What exactly does an A2 payment indicator mean? Can codes with A2 only be billed in an ambulatory surgical center?  Can we bill a CPT code with an A2 payment indicator as outpatient place of service? Is there a link for detailed information about the A2 ASC payment indicator? 
Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------

